# Drywall corner not square



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Is the wall actually bowed or did he just set the corner bead out too far? I can't tell from the pictures.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That's a framing issue not the sheet rockers fault.
Someone use a crooked bottom plate.
Just no easy fast way to fix it when it's that bad.
Wide drywall knife and fast set mud to level out the wall is what I would do.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That's a framing issue not the sheet rockers fault.
Someone use a crooked bottom plate.
Just no easy fast way to fix it when it's that bad.
Wide drywall knife and fast set mud to level out the wall is what I would do.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Need to mud it out with a 12" knife, (or wider). Also you will need a light touch, if you apply too much pressure on the knife it will flex and not fill the void. Going to take 2 or 3 coats

It is still easier to fix with mud than demo and start over


----------



## plandis (Jun 16, 2015)

A little background. This contractor ended up drywalling but did not take the door trim off first. He just drywalled up to the door trim. I told him that the job was crap and I never seen a worst job. So I told him to take the trim off and drywal. The door had to be rehung but he didn't want to do that. So I told him to cut the door frame out and make the drywall flush. He had to double up the drywall. The issue he did was not remove the old metal corner he had originally put. He just mudded over it and then put another metal corner on top. So the attached picture is with the door frame and the square corner. Then this is a picture of the mudd of the corner over the existing metal corner. He said he was done but then I called him out that the corner did not have a metal corner. So that's when he put a corner over the sanded out corner and mudded over it. So you have 2 layers of corners. Never seen such a bad job in my life.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I retract my previous statement, and would rip that crap out and do it right!


----------



## plandis (Jun 16, 2015)

So the way I wanted it done but he took short cuts.
1) add a 2x4 behind that instead of doubling up.
2) add a vapor barrier in the 2 feet section as the rest was already done
3) use green board since this is in a basement 
4) once corner is flush add the metal edge and mudd it smooth.

Instead he did everything opposite when I left to go to work. 

Another example of lazy work. The project was to replace wood paneling with drywall. I wanted him to take the wood panel off, not drywall over it. Well there was one wall he didn't remove the thermostat and left the drywall up. Then he cut a hole in the drywall to fish the thermostat through resulting in him having to mudd the hole when all he had to do was remove 2 wires and make a tiny hole.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Sure hope you didn't pay him and as a favor to the rest of us don't call him a drywaller. Seriously that's a do over.


----------

